# Cocking Limeworks, West Sussex - Feb 2010



## professor frink (Feb 21, 2010)

*COCKING LIMEWORKS*​
Lime is one of man's oldest and most vital chemicals. It is still widely used today in the building trade and agriculture.

Limestone / chalk is a naturally occurring mineral that consists principally of calcium carbonate (CaCO3). It occurs widely throughout the world with the UK being no exception.

*History. *

1833. The earliest record of the Cocking Hill quarries, following the death of a quarryman after an earthquake.

1874. Lime production was concentrated in two quarries located on Cocking Hill. Cocking lime works was located adjacent to the lower quarry beside Cocking Hill.

1906. Pepper and Sons of Amberley produced industrial grade lime in two wood-fuelled kilns.

1921. Frederick and Eli Searle along with Robert Dunning built six new coal-fired flare kilns, an aerial ropeway, an overhead crane and converted the draw kilns to flare kilns in order to produce cleaner lime for the sand-lime brick industry at Midhurst.

1938. Cocking lime works now consisted of two batteries of kilns, and was expanded to produce agricultural grade lime for the Ministry of Agriculture. 

1985. Production of sand-lime bricks at Midhurst ceased and the lime works concentrated on the manufacture of Calco, a patented mixture of lime and powdered chalk for agricultural use.

1999. Dudman Chalk & Lime Ltd ceased all operations. 



1. Trucks transport the chalk from the nearby chalk pit to the primary crusher.







2.






3. The primary crusher. 






4. Then into the intermediate (secondary) crusher via conveyor belt. 





5. Conveyers and equipment inside the intermediate crusher.






6.






7.






8. 






9.






10. Conveyor from the secondary crusher leading to the hoppers in the Screen Plant.






11.






12.






13. Looking down into one of the massive hoppers in the Screen Plant.






14. From the Screen Plant and then off to the kilns to be fired.






15. The old 1920's coal-fired flare kilns. Don't visit at night cos.............






16. It's a long fecking way down. 






17. View of the side of the old flare kilns.






18. Bottom of kiln.






19. Lime Grotto.






20.




​


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellant first report Prof.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice one. Those kilns are great.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice report and pics.

Stopped in the other week on the way back from Portsmouth, but alas, i did not have my camera with me 

Did you go upto the quarry? i heard there are a few bit left up there? did'nt make it that far myself, as it was very wet!


----------



## TK421 (Feb 23, 2010)

I like seeing reports from this place, I especially like the old Leyland truck with it's cab up. Great report mate.


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the look of this, will have to take a look at some point. Nice shots.


----------



## Mole Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Some nice pictures there, have been there myself early last year will worth popping in if you are passing that way and have half a day to kill and there are a few bits to see in the quarry just up from there too.


----------



## professor frink (Feb 23, 2010)

nutnut said:


> Nice report and pics.
> 
> Stopped in the other week on the way back from Portsmouth, but alas, i did not have my camera with me
> 
> Did you go upto the quarry? i heard there are a few bit left up there? did'nt make it that far myself, as it was very wet!



Cheers for positive comments. 

Didn't go to quarry, as you say there is some good stuff still there.

Think I will wait till the good weather and link this up with a trip to Butser Hill.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 24, 2010)

professor frink said:


> Cheers for positive comments.
> 
> Didn't go to quarry, as you say there is some good stuff still there.
> 
> Think I will wait till the good weather and link this up with a trip to Butser Hill.



Drop me a PM and i'll meet up with you if you like, love Butser Hill and would like to see the quarry at Cocking, would make for a nice day out. Damn right about the weather, those old quarries are a nightmare at this time of year!!


----------



## professor frink (Feb 24, 2010)

nutnut said:


> Drop me a PM and i'll meet up with you if you like, love Butser Hill and would like to see the quarry at Cocking, would make for a nice day out. Damn right about the weather, those old quarries are a nightmare at this time of year!!



Yeah will drop you a PM when the ground gets firmer and the sun comes out. 
I was thinking on doing a tour of earthworks and brickworks in the Surrey and Sussex area?


----------



## nutnut (Feb 26, 2010)

professor frink said:


> Yeah will drop you a PM when the ground gets firmer and the sun comes out.
> I was thinking on doing a tour of earthworks and brickworks in the Surrey and Sussex area?



Sounds like a plan! there is a lot around this area that are worth seeing. 

I like the look of fullers, went there years ago, pre-urbex, if you like. Keep thinking about it, as its only 30 mins from me....... 

The other one that strikes me as a nice explore is Nutbourne Brickworks, in a lovely tranquil area.


----------



## professor frink (Feb 26, 2010)

nutnut said:


> Sounds like a plan! there is a lot around this area that are worth seeing.
> 
> I like the look of fullers, went there years ago, pre-urbex, if you like. Keep thinking about it, as its only 30 mins from me.......
> 
> The other one that strikes me as a nice explore is Nutbourne Brickworks, in a lovely tranquil area.



Have done both of these in the winter and promised myself a return visit in the summer.

Both of these along with Cocking and Butser were on my planned tour, is there anything else in the area anyone can think of that's worth including?


----------



## MOYLIE (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pics and report i to like the old leyland truck.I think it is an old leyland clydesdale the work horse of many haulage companys for many years.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2010)

Fabulous report, prof. I really like the look of this site. Look forward to seeing more stuff from your tour later.


----------



## sh0wtime (Feb 28, 2010)

i reckon you'd be better off doing this site before spring kicks in as there would be a LOT of foliage in the way once it all sprouts. i know its ok there in March as i went in March last year 

nice work Prof


----------



## professor frink (Mar 1, 2010)

sh0wtime said:


> i reckon you'd be better off doing this site before spring kicks in as there would be a LOT of foliage in the way once it all sprouts. i know its ok there in March as i went in March last year
> 
> nice work Prof




Cheers for the heads up on that, we all need an improvement in the weather conditions.
Bit fed up with getting wet and covered in muck when I go exploring.
The shorts and t-shirt weather can't be far away can it?


----------

